# Review On PTE Acedemic book



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

Guys,

any review on" PTE acedemic practice tests plus with key" book.

is this book anyway helpful as we have some practice tests available online.looking at the price, i just want to have some review .

Link to the book for reference.

Buy Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack Book Online at Low Prices in India | Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Go for it. Good book. If you are in bangalore , I can give it to you.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

atmahesh said:


> Go for it. Good book. If you are in bangalore , I can give it to you.


thanks for reply and offer. But i am in Bangalore. when are you giving 2nd PTE?


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

Reading a book is great add, but since the test is fully computerised you should also take paid sample tests. That will surely help you to understand flow of the real exam. Once you understand each question type and what do to in it, rest should be a cakewalk.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

nikdh said:


> Reading a book is great add, but since the test is fully computerised you should also take paid sample tests. That will surely help you to understand flow of the real exam. Once you understand each question type and what do to in it, rest should be a cakewalk.


thanks..yes, i have plans for paid test as well. IELTS screwd up my happyness and confidence. btw, ordered book just now.


----------



## Rohansharma (May 15, 2015)

Janardhan.G said:


> Guys,
> 
> any review on" PTE acedemic practice tests plus with key" book.
> 
> ...




FREE DOWNLOAD LINK. Here's a link to a more useful book than macMillan's Academic Test-builder : "Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack " 

Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack » Free Download - ByArchive


----------



## Rohansharma (May 15, 2015)

*PTE-A book request*

Can any one share a link for a book:
"Expert Pearson Test of English Academic B1/B2 Coursebook and MyEnglishLab Pack"


----------



## vivmahi (Jan 12, 2015)

Rohansharma said:


> Can any one share a link for a book:
> "Expert Pearson Test of English Academic B1/B2 Coursebook and MyEnglishLab Pack"


Thank you so much


----------



## vivmahi (Jan 12, 2015)

Previous links are dead !!


----------



## vivmahi (Jan 12, 2015)

Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack 
Audio CDs: English: MP3, 128 Kbps (2 channels) | Duration: 01:46:36 | 2013 | ISBN-10: 1447937945
PDF Book
Overal size: 245 MB | Genre: Learning English | Level: Academic

Here are the updated links:

http://turbobit.net/yi3wxyh2ge1l/2jhbu.P.T.o.E.A.P.T.P.a.CDROM.w.K.P.part1.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/8xuwkanoe8mb/2jhbu.P.T.o.E.A.P.T.P.a.CDROM.w.K.P.part2.rar.html
http://turbobit.net/mclf1jr7fkom/2jhbu.P.T.o.E.A.P.T.P.a.CDROM.w.K.P.part3.rar.html


----------



## vivmahi (Jan 12, 2015)

If the links go dead, do PM me so that I can upload the files on google drive next time.


----------



## sampathkalluri (Oct 25, 2015)

They are not extracting from rar


----------



## A.Zaman (Dec 25, 2015)

link for download not found...


----------

